# Arrow type



## ed'sboy (Feb 23, 2007)

What type of arrow and fletching size/shape do you use?

I use Easton XX78 aluminums.  I think wood is truly traditional but I don't have the patience/time to maintain wood. In my simple mind carbon is too high tech.   I know that sounds wierd, just me.
I also use 5 1/2" banana cut fletching, 2 white and one red.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2007)

I use all kinds of stuff.  I still have a box full of aluminum arrows, a bucket full of wooden arrows, and a few dozen carbons. Can you tell I love arra's? 

For overall consistency among arrows you can't beat the carbons once you have them tuned right. Tuning them can be very difficult for the beginner and usually require brass inserts up front and heavier broadheads. It can get pretty expensive due to the learning curve.
Wooden arrows are nice and I love them, but good quality Port Orford cedar is hard to come by these days. Of course, there are other woods to choose from such as poplar, raminwood, ash, and others but I have not tried them all. I did buy some poplars and found them to be too brittle and many of the ones I bought broke at the broadhead.  Also, I have found I have done well if I can get 8 out of a dozen to fly nearly the same. As if the different woods are not enough to confuse a fella, you can also order the shafts tapered in a variety of ways. I like the rear tapered wooden shafts. They really fly good out of most of my bows.
I recently tuned a dozen GT Traditional 5575 carbons by adding 100gr brass inserts up front and they all pretty much fly the same. Prior to the inserts I never knew where one was going to go.

I like 5" shield cut fletchings and prefer white. Any longer than that and they touch the shelf on my longbows that do not have a high brace height like most recurves. I just bought a Bitzenberger fletcher so i will be experimenting with different fletchings. I want to try some 4 fletch just for the fun of it.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 23, 2007)

I use Gold tip traditionals 3555's with 4 5" sheild cut red barred feathers


----------



## frankwright (Feb 23, 2007)

I still make and use wooden arrows and I have arrows of cedar,Fir and ash. For most of my 3D shooting and hunting I have pretty much gone to the Gold Tip Traditionals also. I buy the blemished shafts, wipe off the writing with acetone and use a traditional crest wrap.

I have used parabolic and shield feathers for a long time. I then modified a chopper to make 4 1/2 banana cut fletchings which I think look pretty good. I even have used four 4" feathers which are quiet and stabilize the arrow quickly.


----------



## FVR (Feb 23, 2007)

My arrows vary, only thing they have in common is that they are 64lb spined.

Hunt with Birch and these self arrows that ArcheyRob made for me ages ago.  Think they are some kind of rose shoot.

I pref. for 3D shoots cedar or pine as they smell nice when you break them.  Had some carbons for awhile but gave'm away .  The birch and self arrows are heavy and shoot very well. 

Fletchings vary on what I have on hand or trade for.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW Frank, that is puuuurrrrdy!!! 

I have never made my own arrows but it looks very rewarding.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 23, 2007)

If you want a good deal on wraps there is a guy on tradgang that sells wraps named onestringer. He can duplicate pretty much any pic you send him of a crested arrow pretty close. I will post some pics of the new ones I got from him, they should be here tomorrow. And the best thing is that they are really cheap. I paid $16 shipped for 2 dozen.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Feb 23, 2007)

POC 55-60 I hope got to tune them


----------



## ed'sboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Frank, that is a nice looking arrow.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is the pic of the arrow wraps that I was talking about. I ordered a couple a dozen arrow wraps from onestringer off of tradgang and just wanted to say they are great! I just got around to fletching some arrows up with them. 

Here is a pic of the original picture I sent him of someones crested wood arrows that I wanted to be copied in wrap form







And here is the arrows that I put the wraps on. I just need to get some red nocks to compete it.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 13, 2007)

those are sweet!!! i used to shoot chundo and cedar, but fell in love with carbons. i shoot 4 fletch banannas if i can find them, or 5" parabolics. love that 4 fletch!!!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Mar 13, 2007)

I soot 4 5" feathers. I love the fact that you can put the arrow on either way and its the same. Makes for less thunkin. LOL


----------

